# The Try-Me Company



## Jody35150

In 1925 two men from Birmingham moved here to Sylacauga, Ala., and opened the Try-Me Bottling Company.  At their grand opening they served 8,000 free drinks,  6,000 of which were bottles (the 10oz. ones).  

 The variations of this bottle continue to surprise me,  and it seems that the company covered the entire Eastern Seaboard.  Pictured are a 7oz. from La Grange, Ga., and a 10oz. from Anniston, Ala.  I found 2 variations of a 24oz. bottle recently,  and have seen pics of a green 24oz.

 I can only guess that the 6,000 bottles served here that day were from Birmingham, as I've never seen a Sylacauga.  

 Am interested in the history of this company, particularly in Alabama, as well as finding other variations and cities.

 Thanks for your help.


----------



## Stickeygreen4476

Here is another city for you

 DRINK 
 Try-me 
 Beverages 
 TRADE MARK REG 
 TRY ME 
 CON 24 FL OZ 

 bottom says 
 ALLENTOWN 
 PATENTED 
 APRIL 24, 1924 
 PA 







 DRINK 
 Tru-me 
 Beverages 
 TRADE MARK REG 
 TRY ME 
 CON 24 FL OZ 

 bottom says 
 ALLENTOWN 
 PATENTED 
 APRIL 24, 1924 
 PA


----------



## Jody35150

> ORIGINAL:  Stickeygreen4476
> 
> Here is another city for you
> 
> DRINK
> Try-me
> Beverages
> TRADE MARK REG
> TRY ME
> CON 24 FL OZ
> 
> bottom says
> ALLENTOWN
> PATENTED
> APRIL 24, 1924
> PA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DRINK
> Tru-me
> Beverages
> TRADE MARK REG
> TRY ME
> CON 24 FL OZ
> 
> bottom says
> ALLENTOWN
> PATENTED
> APRIL 24, 1924
> PA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â


 Thanks for sharing.  I found a 24oz. Washington, D.C., at the Birmingham show recently.  If you ever consider parting with the Allentown please let me know.


----------



## Stickeygreen4476

Its local for me so it might be hard to give up. The pic does not do it justice. The bottle does not look like its ever seen use.  Pm If you have an offer in mind.


----------



## morbious_fod

Good ol' Try-Me Beverages. You should have posted this thread in the Soda section, a lot of soda collectors hang out there. I have only one Try-Me and it is from Hagerstown MD, I'm not interested in getting rid of it though as it is the most mint one I've ever come across. I am wanting one of those 24oz ones as well, but would prefer the green variation.


----------



## kastoo

Cool...


----------



## madman

my 2cents nice bottles!


----------



## OsiaBoyce

A little paint was needed here. Both from Savannah.


----------



## photolitherland

Ive never heard of the Try Me bottles before, nice lookin bottles.


----------



## Jody35150

Thanks for the posts, guys.  Have never seen the two ACLs before.  But the surprises are part of what makes this hobby so much fun.


----------



## Dragon0421

Here is a 9 and 10 oz try me from birmingham, ala. just thought i would through these in


----------



## madman

hey corey nice bottles as well as pats acls!


----------



## Dragon0421

found somemore in my building and they are from meridian, columbus miss. and i have one that is from new orleans la. just thought i would share there is more than what i thought also.


----------



## kastoo

I know a guy who is looking for a Lagrange, GA, TRY ME.


----------



## Deershed

Just how rare are these bottles?I have one from New Orleans and Hagerstown.


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL: Deershed
> 
> Just how rare are these bottles?I have one from New Orleans and Hagerstown.


 Not rare...

http://www.ebay.com/dsc/Bottles-Insulators-/29797/i.html?_sadis=200&_ipg=200&LH_SALE_CURRENCY=0&LH_TitleDesc=1&_sticky=1&_from=R40&_sc=1&_ftrt=901&_ftrv=1&_adv=1&_sop=10&_trkparms=65%253A3%257C66%253A4%257C39%253A1&_dmd=1&_nkw=%22try+me%22&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR1.TRC0&_odkw=try+me&_osacat=29797


----------



## Deershed

Thanks!!


----------



## Conch times

Never heard of "try me" but I have a flask that says "Try It" on it.


----------



## catman

i have a dixie rock sparkling water seltzer bottle made by Try-Me


----------



## Lar00521

New to this site. Was trying to find information on Try-Me Company and this is the only thread I came across. Have a wooden Try-Me Beverage crate stamped Birmingham, Alabama. Can anyone give me information about age? Thank you!


----------



## mikeodigs

I have a Try-me bottle, on city , very nice looking bottle with no scratches . ..


----------



## Crackerjack86

Ive got a Birmingham ALA Try me 9oz


----------



## Hpratt907

I have a try- me bottle still unopened.


----------



## Hpratt907




----------



## embe

Hpratt907 said:


> I have a try- me bottle still unopened.



I'm afraid it would probably whisper to me in the night, lol.


----------



## tcaron

I picked this up the other day. Any idea of value - can't seem to find anything like it online.

Birmingham Alabama

Laurens Glass Works - 1939 I believe


----------



## alabamacollector

Have sent you a private message about this one!


----------



## CDSblair

Here's a Try-Me Bottling Co; 6 oz ribbed bottle; La Grange, GA.


----------

